# fish medication



## Moh (Apr 3, 2017)

any idea whats up with this no medication for fish in stores...and does anyone know of any vet in the GTA that will prescribe meds for a fish


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Moh said:


> any idea whats up with this no medication for fish in stores...and does anyone know of any vet in the GTA that will prescribe meds for a fish


The change came into effect last December. Antibiotics (and possibly others) now require a vet prescription so stores can't carry them. The motivation behind this policy change is the decreasing effectiveness of antibiotics due to misuse and excessive use by various parties.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

What is everyone using to treat fish these days if the general public does not have access to prescription medications

I often come across reading about Furan 2, Metroplex (Metronidazole), Kanaplex, Copper, chloroquine phosphate, etc.

I see a brand called Ruby Reef Hydroplex but the active ingredients do not look impressive. Anyone using this stuff and having positive results?

I like to be prepared and have the essential meds on hand but find my shelf empty for some time now.


----------



## guitarprod (Mar 24, 2016)

*Have Pure Metro, Prazi, Levamisole meds for fish*

Yes, I have these Prazi, Leva and Metro in 99.9% pure powder form from a very well known distributor in the US that deals in aquatic animals only. I ordered some and have about 100g left of each.
It was costly to get but willing to sell some at cost

50g Metro $70
30g Levamisole $50
100g Prazi $70

Located North York


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*meds*

i use Methylene blue in a very mild concentration in my QT tank


----------

